# First Dove for Maddie



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Our new Vizsla, Maddie, has been doing a great job retrieving at 14 weeks. So far it has just been dummies, toys, balls, etc. I thought I would let her play with a real bird this past weekend, so I harvested a ring neck (Eurasian) dove that seem to be quite plentiful down in Matagorda, TX These are not game birds and there is no season. 

She wasn't so sure about all the feathers and it got to be a bit comical. I made a short video although I wish I had caught the first part.

http://youtu.be/hN2Ew-dqXFs


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Saltwater Soul... Loved the little video of Maddie. She was pretty cute with all the feathers!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Great video. Are you planning on running trials/hunt tests with Maddie?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, welcome to the forums! The video is too cute. I love her ears flopping around, makes me miss the puppy days.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's a cutie.
Dove have such soft feathers and the dogs always get a mouth full.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I don't know about trials or hunt tests but I know that we'll try some actual hunting. I am going to learn more about the tests to see if that is something for us.



einspänner said:


> Welcome to the forum! Great video. Are you planning on running trials/hunt tests with Maddie?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The local NAVHDA chapter is holding a Spring hunt test this weekend at Rio Brazos Hunt Club. Its not to far from you. It would be a great way to meet local people that own versatile dogs,and it always a joy to watch them run the tests. Send me a pm if you want more information.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's all new to me, but I'll second the recommendation for NAVDHA. I went to a training clinic a couple months back, also at Rio Brazos, and everyone was more than happy to show me the ropes.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone else going to the test tomorrow? I'll be there watching and learning!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm waiting to hear if my son has baseball practice tomorrow, he has games today. Hoping for rain here, so the fields would be to wet to practice on Sunday. ???
Yes I know most parents don't think that way.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

We made it out to the NAVDHA event at Rio Brazos on Saturday and had a great time. Everyone was super nice and we enjoyed watching the dogs. We met einspänner and lots of other friendly and helpful people.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I'm waiting to hear if my son has baseball practice tomorrow, he has games today. Hoping for rain here, so the fields would be to wet to practice on Sunday. ???
> Yes I know most parents don't think that way.


What kind of vizsla owner are you, putting your son before your dogs?!  Doesn't look like you got your rain. I couldn't make it out today either as I have a friend coming to town. Is it bad of me to wish she was coming next weekend instead? Haha.

Saltwater, it was great meeting you and your lovely family. Glad y'all could make it out! Wish I'd taken some pics of Maddie, though.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I slipped away for a couple of hours. Watched a few dogs cover the field and point. Then watched 2 of the Vs do water retrieves. I wanted to watch the tracking but needed to get home in time.


----------

